
Chromecast Audio enables wireless music streaming for your old-school speakers - kshaaban
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/29/9412755/google-chromecast-audio-announced-price-release-date
======
wil421
What does this solve that my cellphone or iPad doesnt?

Personally, I use my iPad in this manner. Plug it into my speakers and play
Spotify. Then use my iPhone to control the Spotify music. Which is actually a
killer feature of Spotify, with the same account you can control music playing
on other devices.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It'll let _other people_ cue up songs on the device.

(I'm assuming this is a genuine question, and you'ra aware that a small $35
dollar device to do what you're doing with a large $350 dollar device is an
improvement in itself).

~~~
wil421
If I already have both there isn't much benefit of buying another device.
Other people could just use the same cord as any of my other devices. If the
3.5mm jack is hidden somewhere I could see a reason for it.

I didn't buy an iPhone or any phone so I could play music but it's a good
feature.

